# 4 Flatties = Good eats tonight



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

I made a quick walk in wade this morning in Galveston throwing my CDL's as always.

I used red/white Paddle Shad tandem rigged with a 1/4 oz weight & a rattle on the bottom lure and the lead lure was floating.

Three of the four hit the floating lure. I am not sure if dragging a lead weight over a buried flounders head scares some off or not, but I put the floating one in front to start my experiment. I will document this over time switching the floater/sinker order and see what I come up with.

Make sure you have your Controlled Descent Lures before the run gets in high gear!

www.MyCoastOutdoors.com


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

*Pic*

I clicked the wrong key and forgot to attach the pic.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

My theory on the tandem rig is the lead drags over them makes them move they see the second bait and hit it. I catch 90% of my fish on the second bait floating or not.


----------



## goldspoon (Jan 11, 2005)

*Tandem Rig Length*

Is one of the legs of the tandem rig considerably longer than the other ?


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Today I had them about 8 inches apart from hook to hook.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

goldspoon said:


> Is one of the legs of the tandem rig considerably longer than the other ?


I like them about 12" apart I have seen people go as far as 30" if they are the same distance you will get tangled more often.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

I typically do not have them as close as I did on this trip. I was fishing shallow and did not want my floating lure on the surface or to far off the bottom. I put them close to adjust the height I wanted the floating lure off the bottom. I could have done this other ways, but this was quick and it worked out well.

Check out our current PROM in my signature.


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice Flatties


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice flounder , great eating.


----------



## mike latouche (Jun 12, 2011)

How bout some pics of your tandem rigs!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice catch! I tandem roadrunner 1/4 oz spinner jigs with grubs or gulps. Work the slowest retrieve possible where your feeling the bottom and the spinners working. I've had more luck with new penny gulp shrimp that with the swimming mullet.


----------



## nbth (Jul 3, 2014)

Great Job!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

*Tandem Rig CDL*

It was similiar to this, but I had shorter leader and the lead lure floated.


----------

